# The Wincher, any good?



## laxfirth (May 12, 2006)

In Britain, and maybe elsewhere, there's a product for sail that claims to make normal winches self-tailing. The Wincher is a rubber collar that fits onto the top of the drum and traps the top coil. 

So far, so good. But does it work? Is it worth 40 pounds? Any advice before I buy it anyway and then try to get Sailnet to pay me the 40 quid for a 'field test'.


----------



## FrankLanger (Dec 27, 2005)

I have used them on a 26 foot boat. They do work, especially in light air to avoid the need to cleat the jib sheet. I would not rely on them in heavy air, and personally, would not buy them. There are other things more useful on a boat.
Frank.


----------



## Hawkeye25 (Jun 2, 2005)

I have them on two small winches and have no complaint, as it allows a hand on the tiller while trimming, but always cleat the line of when through. I cannot say that I would be able to pay 40 pounds for them. In the first place, I'm in America and don't have pounds, but more importantly, I think I would look down at them in my hands after spending that much and say, "What the . . . ." with a ( ? ) hovering over my head. They would surely be 'precious to me' after that and I might occasionally gollum while using them.


----------



## laxfirth (May 12, 2006)

Cheers guys. I know 40 pounds is a lot but it's less than buying two new self-tailing winches. Good point Frank - there are more useful things to spend money on.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 30, 2006)

I recently purchased winchers and so far so good. They help when single handed, I have them on headsail winches and you need to peel off when under load, then cleat off. They are not exactly like self tailers but do help. When putting them on soak in hot water then use a lubricant to get them over winch flange. Last time I was in UK 40 pounds was only 10 or 12 pints anyway!.


----------



## Radicalcy (Sep 28, 2004)

I have a set on my jib winches on a 29 foot Columbia and they are at least 10 years old. They've never been covered, and are just now starting to show some age. I'm planning on replacing them, but would be hard pressed to pay $80 for a set. I work for West Marine though, and can get them for substantially less than that. They're only $41.99 in the catalog. 
Above and beyond the price, I have been totally happy with them. As stated in a previous post, it is a good idea to cleat off the sheets after a tack or jibe, but in light winds I just add an extra wrap around the top.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Safety Tip*

We used these for five years on a 23 foot racing boat when they first came out. They do help when short handed, but don't rely on them to secure a line for even a short time. One of our crew did, and the ensuing flail did more damage than the cost of the Winchers.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

They work well on halyard winches.


----------



## brianbourgeois (Jul 18, 2006)

I put them on my 32 last year they are helpful. but when my bank account grows up i will get self tailing winches....


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Not to be Facetious, But between a Wench, a Winch and a Wrench; I will take the Wench every time. Easier on the eyes and nice to cuddle.

Okay that was Facetious... An easy one liner for any of you to slip into a conversation at any time with the right company.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I bought 2 sets of 2 for my 4 winches and think they're great. On a 25' boat they work with 4 turns. Tail with 2 turns until it gets tough, then add 2 more turns and grind. It's great when sailing short handed. Are they self tailers? No, but they also don't cost $600 a piece. Got mine for a little over $30 (USD) a pair. BTW, they sell them in pairs. Hardest part is getting them on the winch. If you're worried about them not holding, then use the built in cleat at the top. Mine held in 12-13knts with the 150% up. Notice the slack after the winch...


----------



## dvpamenter (Mar 3, 2000)

I use them after lewmar clutches thus they are not relied on. Still better than non-self tailing particularly when short handed.
Don


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you happen to have Barient or Barlow winches (#27-#32), there is a great product out there called Winch Mate - which is a real self-tailing conversion kit.

Self-Tailing Winch Conversion fits Barient, Barlow, Cathay, Universal and others: Winchmate


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Another thumbs up for the Winchers. I have had the same pair on my Oday 23 for nine or ten years. I don't cover them and they still work almost like new. They make it a lot easier to work the boat single-handed, and as many have said, they are MUCH less expensive than real self-tailing winches. I was out this weekend in winds of 20 knots, and with my 135 genny out in full, four wraps and no cleating held the sheets securely (I did however use the cleat anyway just to be safe).


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

I had winchers on the boat I just bought. They got in the way so I cut them off and threw them away.

Mike
Nut Case


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

I picked them up for mine as well. Although for major lines like the genoa sheets - I use the real self tailers, however, I think they add a nice touch to dressing up the boat as well as being functional. The key to having them work is that the drum on the winch has to have wraps that go from bottom to top of the drum (which is the only drawback I see to them as for some lines that means 6-8 wraps for intended purpose).. Otherwise great product and affordable.


----------



## lynn1120 (Jan 30, 2008)

*ref wincher*

we used them on our catalina 30 for years-- very helpful and in light to moderate winds did not need to use deck cleats, very useful as we basically sail in a river /lake system so lots of tacking....

Very difficult to put on-- takes a hot day so the winch is at least warm and a bucket of hot soapy water, four hands and sacrificial finger nails, be prepared to bang forheads together... but it can be done....


----------



## Michael K (Feb 27, 2006)

I just tried to mount one of these a couple of days ago. Boiled it in water to make it soft and pliable. Couldn't get it on! Any suggestions?


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Michael K said:


> I just tried to mount one of these a couple of days ago. Boiled it in water to make it soft and pliable. Couldn't get it on! Any suggestions?


I used a screwdriver for leverage and soapy water. Mine have lasted these ten years or so.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Boil it and use a screw driver. Also talk to a doctor first before attempting, as putting these on is a high strain activity. You feel like you're going to die, but they do go on.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

We used them on our last boat for 15 years, they're great! We replaced the first set after about 10 years because they started looking bad, but still worked perfectly. They do not fit all winches, Dad's have too fat a lip at the top so they won't go on (sorry, don't know the brand of winch, 1970 Contest).


----------

